# FOBs and Cavalier Lightning Rest- OK!



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Well, Yet another rest tested;

I just finished setting up the AAE Cavalier Lightning rest with my Mathews test bow. We have very good results with this rest and FOBs as all of the Cavalier rest. A few folks had problems with timing and the FOBs hitting the rest. So I thought I better set one up.

I set the rest up per instruction with the exception of the attachment point of the pull cord. There are no recommendations in the instructions for a Mathews bow. I like to *tie the pull cord to a point level with the bottom of the handle/grip when the bow is not pulled back.* This is how I have set all the rest I have tested (Whammy, Muzzy and Limb Driver excluded).

My thoughts are that having the pull cord more parallel to the down bus cable the better. I like try to avoid pulling the bus cable to the riser as much as possible. Also, having the pull cord tied lower, speeds the drop because the cord being more parallel to the down bus cable reacts quicker than if it were tied up closer to the rest.

The Cavalier rest has a spring on the top of the rest where the pull cord attaches. The purpose of this spring is to delay the rest drop and limit the amount of tension on the down bus cable. The timing was set so the rest came to the FULL UP position at the *last 1 inch* or so at full draw and the spring was deflected slightly at full draw. This spring allows you to have a little creep without the rest moving. That way if you are holding back on a big buck waiting a minute for him to take the one more step, if you get a little creep from holding so long, the rest will still be all the way up. To much delay will cause the rest not to fall quick enough and cause contact issues with FOBs (or vanes for that matter). I think the folks that were having problems had to much delay caused by the spring being deflected to much. 

I like to check the timing with rest from full draw. I SLOWLY let down and see how much travel I get before the rest moves. 1 inch or so is just about right. (My humble opinion).

The Cavalier comes with a cable slide to attach the pull cord, which of coarse I could not use with a roller guide cable system. *I would suggest for FOBs and non-roller guide bows to tie the pull cord to the down bus cable rather than the cable slide *for the same reasons mentioned above.

Took about 10 minutes to set up and shot great! And as you can see from the photos, provided plenty of clearance.

The AAE Cavalier Lighting and FOBs work very well together and was a snap to install. I hope this information will be useful.

*Pull Cord Attachment*








*Pull Cord Spring *(do not have to much deflection at full draw)








*Rest in up position*








*Arrow holder*








*FOB Clearance *(Plenty!)








Regards,


----------



## RicoinNY (Apr 25, 2007)

*Cavalier Lightning Rest*

I am using this rest with my Mathews Drenalin bow and also found it easy to set up and have had no problems with it. I mounted an arrow holder in front of the rest and that combination works better than the arrow holder supplied with the rest in my opinion. The mole skin supplied with the rest makes it totally silent an a great choice for hunting. For the price I think it's a great rest.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Good rest for sure!

I for the price hard to beat.


----------

